# Ron Paul vs. Steven Baldwin on Larry King



## mojavemama (Dec 21, 2009)

March 13, 2009 7:30PM

Dear NORML Supporters,

I apologize for the last minute notice, but I received a very late Friday
afternoon call from one of Larry Kings producers in Los Angeles seeking
some cannabis-related factoids and related information for an apparent
debate tonight on CNNs Larry King between libertarian Congressman and
former presidential candidate Ron Paul, M.D. and, well, actor Steven
Baldwin.

Ouch!

This ought to be good. Fire up the Tivos and other goodies for this one!

Cannabem liberemus,

Allen St. Pierre
Executive Director
NORML
Washington, D.C.
[email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw this I will never watch his movies again. DUI resulting in a accident for smoking is crazy! Yes it does make you daze off but half the time I daze off i'm going 20 miles under the speed limit when I come too. It would result in a fender bender. To say the number would go up is ludacris. People smoke and drive everyday.


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 21, 2009)

Cajun, isn't it amazing how the Baldwin brothers are all so different? I can only imagine what the gatherings are like on Christmas, with Alec and Steven at each others throats arguing politics and pot! Last movie I saw Steven in was "7 Seconds" (and he was very good in that, I thought) and I'm with you about bypassing his movies now. Steven is definitely NOT a pot smokers friend!


----------



## cubby (Dec 21, 2009)

People driving under the influence has nothing to do with marijuana legalization. People who drive stoned are no better or worse than people who drive drunk. Semantics aside, people who do irresponsible things (put innocent people in harms way) would do them without regard to marijuanas leagal standing. A person using marijuana in thier home or some other controled setting should not be threatened with leagal prosecution just because someone who acts irresponsibly uses the same substance. If this is the standard we're gonna live by, then fine, end the hippocrasy and re-enstate alchahol prohibition. 
   The reason people like Steven Baldwin oppose any decriminalization is because they see people who smoke as open to at least listen before judgement. And people who are willing to at least considder others points of view are more difficult to control. Conflicting view points cause little wisps of smoke to come out of thier ears.......I'm just saying.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

mojavemama said:
			
		

> Cajun, isn't it amazing how the Baldwin brothers are all so different? I can only imagine what the gatherings are like on Christmas, with Alec and Steven at each others throats arguing politics and pot! Last movie I saw Steven in was "7 Seconds" (and he was very good in that, I thought) and I'm with you about bypassing his movies now. Steven is definitely NOT a pot smokers friend!



He was a good actor and I did like his films as well. Until I heard this a few back. We can't support actors using there star power to persuade sheep to follow. LOL i'm sure there gatherings are memorable. Nobody can even squeeze a fart out. Steven would call that global warming and put a TV ad out.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> People driving under the influence has nothing to do with marijuana legalization.


Were talking about Stevens rebuttal to Ron Paul. He kept on about DUI related accidents because of marijuana legalization.



			
				cubby said:
			
		

> The reason people like Steven Baldwin oppose any decriminalization is because they see people who smoke as open to at least listen before judgement. And people who are willing to at least considder others points of view are more difficult to control. Conflicting view points cause little wisps of smoke to come out of thier ears.......I'm just saying.


The sheep and the wolves


----------



## DonJones (Dec 21, 2009)

A counter argument to the lack of a roadside test for mj intoxication is that I read somewhere that either the California State Supreme Court or the State Court of Appeals ruled that breathalyzers were unreliable and therefore in admissible in court. 

The other counter argument is that they still have the old standard roadside sobriety test that we have used for years and years before the breathalyzers were developed.  In fact many officers say that the dash camera videos are more effective in court than any breathalyzer because watching yourself falling down, being stupid and unable to talk intelligently is almost impossible to over come whereas you can always challenge something about the way the breathalyzer was administered or the reliability of it.

As to the comment about "*DUI resulting in a accident for smoking is crazy!* I don't care who's toes I step on --that is flat out crazy and irresponsible!  I wonder how your story would change if some one driving stoned caused an accident that killed or maimed you or your loved one!  And for your information, regardless of why you are driving 20 mph below the traffic flow makes you a very serious traffic hazard.  Just ask any NASCAR driver, and I'll guarantee you that they know a HL of a lot more about safety and hazards in traffic than you will ever know, what he most hazardous thing they face on the track is and they'll tell you it is passing a significantly slower car!

As a professional truck driver for over 35 years, i can assure all of you that any slow moving vehicle causes needless risks in passing and even just changing lanes to avoid them.  The wider the separation between the speed of traffic and the speed of the slower vehicle, the greater the hazard becomes!  In every state that has repeals the split speed limit that mandates trucks traveling slower than automobiles, the number of overtaking accidents involving truck has dropped very much!

I'm getting side tracked -- yes Steven Baldwin is an idiot for saying the irresponsible driving under the influence of MJ is any reason why it should NOT be legalized!  Alcohol is legal but driving drunk is not legal.  Nor should driving stoned be legal.  

In fact Washington State's medical marijuana law specifically states that a medical recommendation is NO defense for committing any prohibited act while under the influence, such as driving stoned.

Just because people say idiotic things does not necessarily make them idiots, but you have to wonder where the crap comes from.

I just hope that my family is not on the road with a stoned driver, a high driver, a drunk driver or even a fatigued driver because impaired driving is impaired driving regardless of the reason the driver is impaired.  All of them do cause death and dismemberment every day on our highways.  In fact probably the most common and serious problem with impaired drivers is actually driving while fatigued because so many people do it so frequently without even realizing it.  In fact several states have replaced their driving under the influence laws with driving while impaired laws that include nearly any form of impairment you can think of.

Good smoking


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> As to the comment about "*DUI resulting in a accident for smoking is crazy!* I don't care who's toes I step on --that is flat out crazy and irresponsible!  I wonder how your story would change if some one driving stoned caused an accident that killed or maimed you or your loved one!  And for your information, regardless of why you are driving 20 mph below the traffic flow makes you a very serious traffic hazard.  Just ask any NASCAR driver, and I'll guarantee you that they know a HL of a lot more about safety and hazards in traffic than you will ever know, what he most hazardous thing they face on the track is and they'll tell you it is passing a significantly slower car!


Ok Mr. Detail. Should of worded it better for you. "*DUI resulting in a "fatal" accident for smoking is crazy!* 

How do you know I'm not a professional driver? I mean I don't race for NASCAR but how would you know that? Trust me when I say my driving stoned is a lot better then sober! Pedal to the metal!
That driving stoned doesn't help out road rage. Road rage is a driving hazard as well. I know when I get road rage I do full of stupid lane changes etc. 

Truck drivers are the most dangerous obstacle on the highways today besides drunk driving. Higher then driving and phone usage. Always in a hurry to drop off there load to get home. Fatigue driving! Blow outs! My wife's father is a trucker and has always been. Also watches NASCAR all day long and he doesn't know his a-hole from a hole in the ground!


----------



## Hick (Dec 21, 2009)

I remember when I could buy a Bloody Mary out of the drive up window at the bar,... on my way to work!...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

Hick said:
			
		

> I remember when I could buy a Bloody Mary out of the drive up window at the bar,... on my way to work!...



We have those all over in Louisiana:hubba: Basically every bar.


----------



## cubby (Dec 21, 2009)

You do not drive better stoned than sober. The only reason you could believe that is because your too stoned to know better.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> You do not drive better stoned than sober. The only reason you could believe that is because your too stoned to know better.


I've been sober for 2 months now and I believe it. I'm testy and argumentative. When i'm stoned i'm calm, in no hurry, and relaxed.

What if that is my medical use? For my ADHD. Then it would help.


----------



## AcesUp (Dec 23, 2009)

I can drive stoned BETTER than the idiots texting and talking on their phone. When I am stoned I pay better attention to what is going on around me.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 23, 2009)

AcesUp said:
			
		

> I can drive stoned BETTER than the idiots texting and talking on their phone. When I am stoned I pay better attention to what is going on around me.



:yeahthat:

While I do not advocate driving under the influence of any drug, I agree that those texting and talking on cell phones pose at least equal risk when driving.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 27, 2009)

y would watch a movie like half baked anyways, it screams anti MJ at all points of the movie anyways. i am sorry i am not some lazy stoner that the movie shows evey person that smokes weed is. i am a Chef/GM of a very good restaurant, i wake everyday at 6am i am at work by 8 and i am there till 9pm sometimes even later. Steven Baldwin has all ways made me sick, an he is one if not the worst actor ever.


----------



## IRISH (Jan 2, 2010)

ahhh, drive thru daquiris Cajun... ...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2010)

IRISH said:
			
		

> ahhh, drive thru daquiris Cajun... ...



O Yeah! They serve more then just that though. You can even get a beer daiquiri hut daiquiri supreme main street daiquiri something in every town.


----------



## Hick (Jan 2, 2010)

hXXp://www.topendsports.com/testing/reactiontest.htm
reaction time test...


----------



## viper1951 (Jan 2, 2010)

my self , I really don't like to drive stoned . normally if I get stoned i know that my day is done  and i'm not going to be leaving the house for at least 2 hours I would rather kick back and watch a movie then go for a drive who wants to fight traffic when your stoned or sober?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 2, 2010)

viper sounds like you need to lay off the kush & hit the sats.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 2, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Cubby, you're wasting your time trying to talk common sense into someone who is convinced that they can drive better when they're stoned. The very idea that it could be safer to operate a vehicle while using marijuana is ludicrous and shows the ignorance of the person saying such a dangerous and outlandish thing. When they get busted for being high while driving, they'll spout the same nonsense to the lawyer who will try to protect them in court. The lawyer will tell them the truth that if they say that silly nonsense to the Judge, the Judge will throw the book at them just for being stupid. I've heard drunks say the same nonsense though. They weave and stumble all the way to the car and then will tell you how they drive better when they're drinking. People like Cajun who really do think that way can only be cured of it by either killing themselves in a car or going to prison for a couple years as a result of their ignorance. Hopefully, Cajun and Acesup will stop being people who drive while high, before they kill someone or themselves. I doubt it, but maybe they'll educate themselves to see that what they're saying is just foolish. There are a hundred ways to prove it to them, but it wouldn't help. They've convinced themselves that they can get as messed up as they want and actually drive better because they think they do. Cajun and Acesup, I'm not personally attacking you guys. You've both said something that is so silly that it defies any reasonable discussion. Please, go talk to someone who actually knows the medical side of coordination and thought processes and they will tell you that the risk of doing something stupid in a car increases for everyone with each toke you take before or during driving. It's a fact. It's not debatable. It's not different for each person. Your thought processes are not as quick and your physical reactions are slowed by the very first toke you take. If you argue this, then you just are too ignorant of reality to even discuss it. Please go talk to someone about it, (like your doctor), before you learn the hard way by killing someone or yourself.


 
bull crap! have you ever tried doing anything that requires fast reaction time while stoned. i have & do w/o a hitch. one example is sport trap shooting. 2 clays @ a time. guess what they dont come from the same trap all the time either. might have one come from high left & other might be a "rabbit", a slow roller on the ground. maybe you need to dust off the ol nintendo & try duck hunt 1st. where is your data there Pi not pie. ppl like you really grind me. there have been studies done overseas w/ stoned ppl & driving & guess what didnt prove that being stoned impaired your driving skills. ill try to find. someone here posted it maybe a year ago. hick do you possibly remember. might be HIE. off to the archives i go. later PIE


----------



## Icex420 (Jan 2, 2010)

Marijuana effect everyone differently. I know of atleast one person who does greatly benifet from smoking pot to increase reaction time. If he drops anything while stoned its snatched before gravity even has time to let it fall. Im not joking. an he isnt like that sober.

I know that doesnt really "prove anything" at all. But hes the only person i know like this. many of my other friends get kinda sloppy with coordination after pot.

And i can play Real time shooters like halo much better while stoned. My scores actually reflect this. about a 20% increase over all. My thought process is not only safer when i drive after smoking, but i must dissagree and say that marijuana makes everything in my body stronger. My nose, my vision, thought process.... everything... I also have ADD/ADHD . Maybe this is why.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2010)

PieRsquare said:
			
		

> Sorry man, if you're convinced that you can drive better while high, then it's pointless to argue with you. People like you will be murdering other people on the highways forever. I've seen others like you on the side of the road near bloody accidents, crying to the police "I didn't mean to kill them...Whaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Boo hoo, whaaaaaaaaaaa". Most people like you will do it until you're the one crying to the cops.
> 
> There are plenty of places to find your data. Go find it if you want to. Here's a small quote of what I found in about 1 minute:
> 
> ...


 

Dude,,I understand the point yur trying to make,,but ya need to smoke a joint a calm the hell down. That last remark wasnt called for Bro.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 3, 2010)

um pi why dont you give a link to this bias info. plz site your work. probably guarantee its a site that is anti. ever hear about the war on drugs? ok tests show thc in blood. well they dont tell you if they were under the influence just that its in their system. also were talking about just mj not a drug cocktail. i want amount of nanograms in system that shows how intoxicated one is in these studies. your findings are inconclusive & are swayed. how do you do a roadside test for mj pi, plz tell us. you cant. heres what you do if driving while high. smoke b4 you get in car(no smell), use eye drops, & freshen breath. when u get pulled over they cant prove it.  um you wont see me on the side of the road weeping, b/c i can drive. you have proved nothing in my eyes & they are pi eyed. get it pi? what do you mean ppl like me? let me bow down to your greatness. you know nothing of myself.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2010)

P.S

Baldwin is a Religious Moron.:hubba: When I see the idiot,,all I can think of is Fred Flintstone.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 3, 2010)

im defending it b/c there are not any non bias studies out there that prove w/o a reasonable doubt that weed will impair your driving like booze. youre all smoke & mirrors. ill send you my last 2 tix to the dog & pony show, ok.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 3, 2010)

prove this pi! read away.hxxp://www.mapinc.org/newscc/v00/n1209/a07.html  hxxp://www.drugsense.org/tfy/nhtsa1.htm hxxp://www.mapinc.org/newscc/v00/n1105/a12.html this is the one to look @ pi hxxp://www.ukcia.org/research/driving.htm now you helped me prove my points. BYE-BYE as you like to say, but i c u sitting here like a vulture. i gotta go to the grocery store now, but b4 i do FIRE IT UP!


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 3, 2010)

these situations are hard to avoid in a "normal" situation. the quote says MIGHT HAVE a dangerous effect. might have is not proven, just speculation. so whats ur point? avoiding these types of situations is a purely luck situation, imo. how can you avoid what you cant see? ie:kid jumping outta nowhere. you make me think of that hilarious anti commercial where stoners r getting fast food then floor it outta the drive thru & run over the girl on a bike. **** like that just doesnt happen. now if it were for booze then it would be a pretty serious commercial. find me some proof that mj alone is the causing contributor for hanis claims like this 3.14 radius squared


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry to dig up this old thread, but I heard on the radio this morning that Alec Baldwin is wanting to run for senate.  I didn't catch what state, but I'm assuming CA.  Any of you west coast folks know anything about this, and whats your thoughts on actors becoming politicians.  I mean, I guess they are actors so it probably is a lot easier to lie, like playing a role.  I also wonder if Alec has the same views on MJ as his brother here.


----------



## The New Girl (Jan 14, 2010)

My 2 cents. 
If god din't want us to get high driving he would not have allowed man to invent car lighters... this is true God told me

First there have been studies/tests that show with practice one can conceivably do as well stoned as sober. I got baked before I took my motorcycle license test to prove a point, and yes I passed. So if the license examiner thought I was safe enough to get a license...   and no I didn't wear a skirt that day  

I'm not saying to do it but some can perform just as well high at practiced tasks... though I may miss my turn because I forgot where I live...  If one feels they have to party and get f'ed up I'd rather deal with pot smokers than drinkers when it comes to anything, especially sex cause pot smokers can still get ...


----------



## Bobo (Jan 14, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> hXXp://www.topendsports.com/testing/reactiontest.htm
> reaction time test...


 


0.325 not bad, but wont be drag racing any time soon


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 14, 2010)

i dont drive stoned.

but im much much better at tiger woods golf and sex when im high

TMI?


----------



## tester (Jan 14, 2010)

After watching steven in the big brother house atm he seems to me that his life and everything about him is just run by god now, so to me any opinion that comes out of his mouth is just clouded by the belief of god


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 14, 2010)

then whats his problem with god's givin herb?


----------

